# D60 upgrade coming



## shutterman (Dec 6, 2011)

Based on past uprade history, it looks like Canon makes upgrades about every 18 months.  If this is correct, an upgrade is due during summer of 2012.  Does anyone have ideas about what the next version of the D60 might include?  I'm not sure if I want to buy now or wait.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 6, 2011)

Welcome aboard.  You might want look around over at http://www.canonrumors.com/

Few people know what Canon will actually do...and they are pretty quite about it until just before it's released.  Everyone's got an opinion, but those usually aren't worth much.  

FYI, it's the 60D, not D60.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 6, 2011)

shutterman said:


> Based on past uprade history, it looks like Canon makes upgrades about every 18 months.  If this is correct, an upgrade is due during summer of 2012.  Does anyone have ideas about what the next version of the D60 might include?  I'm not sure if I want to buy now or wait.



It will probably include an "i" after the name...the D60i, with the same sensor, same features, but that all-important "i" addition which will indicate a sw"i"vel screen for v"i"deo of your k"i"ds and stuff like that...


----------



## MLeeK (Dec 6, 2011)

The D60 was upgraded about 10 years ago. The 60D may be coming due soon.
If you want to know what is rumored to be coming with any degree of reliability keep your eye on Canon Rumors
Canon is a bit behind their own schedule for things right now since suffering in the aftermath of the Tsunami in Japan and flooding in Thailand. I'd actually expect this one to be more like 2 years or even just over because of it. 
The 5d3 was supposed to have been released last summer, but got pushed back when the weather hit the fan...


----------

